
Apple of my ear: The iPhone 7’s missed audio opportunity - markmassie
http://www.recode.net/2016/9/14/12904906/apple-iphone-7-audio-sound-quality-opportunity-airpods
======
jacobmischka
_> so there’s no longer a really viable technical reason to stick with
compressed audio_

That's a pretty big stretch. Lossless is great for people who care about it,
but I don't think it needs to be the standard. Quite a lot of people to this
day have pretty terrible network connections, even in the US.

------
mastermojo
After playing around with a bunch of different websites, I've concluded I
can't tell that much difference between low and high bitrate mp3 audio. The
difference between good and bad headphones is obvious to me, but bitrate is
not.

